# ChoiceGear: New 1:43 Scale Racecar Models in Audi Collection Shop at Geneva Motor Show



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

One of our favorite elements of a European industry motor show is the on-stand boutique. Europeans must love their branded swag because most car companies including Audi plan on a shop full of goods as part of their auto show stand. At every show we usually take a close look at the shop to see what new items we think might grab the attention of an Audi enthusiast. The shop on the stand of the 2012 Geneva Motor Show proved far from a disappointment, especially where model racecars are concerned. Here's a quick summary of what we found.

See more photos from our 2012 Geneva Motor Show gallery * HERE. *










Last season the first Audi TT RS racecars turned a wheel, including the grid of the 24 Hours of Nurburgring where 2011 DTM Champ Martyn Tomczyk went on to win his class in the car. Tomczyk's DTM teammate Miguel Molina also piloted one of the two silver TT RS in the Nurburgring 24 and both cars were available for sale in scale form.










For those preferring a bit less livery, Audi also offers the original presentation car also.










The Audi R8 LMS was also well represented, including these liveries consistent with cars raced in the LMS 24 Hours of Spa.










Or perhaps you prefer the matte black livery of this Team Abt Sportsline car campaigned in the 24 Hours of Nurburgring.










Audi's 2011 DTM team is also now represented in scale form. Here's the Oliver Jarvis 'Audi Performance Cars' A4 DTM from last season.










It appears the Le Mans spec Audi R18 TDI is also now in production. We picked up a #1 test car in Ingolstadt when we were there late last year but we suspect everyone has been most eagerly awaiting the cars liveried as they were at Le Mans.

No doubt these are a very hot seller. We got the last available test car during the aforementioned trip to Ingolstadt and the Audi Collection boutique staff told us that only the yellow #3 was in stock there at the show.










Okay, so this last one isn't a model car, but it is motorsport themed and it's also on sale in the Audi Collection shop at the show. Buy this period-looking Audi Sport jacket and you'll appear as if you've just arrived from the Monte Carlo Rally circa the mid '80s.


----------

